# Elevator



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 7, 2009)

A haggard old lady is in a fancy hotel's elevator. 

On the second floor, a beautiful woman steps in and arrogantly says to the old lady, "Georgio, $100 an ounce."

On the next floor, an equally beautiful women steps in and says, "Chanel, $150 an ounce."

The old lady's floor approaches. As the doors open, she steps forward, passes gas, and says, "Broccoli, 49 cents a pound."


----------



## Halo (Mar 7, 2009)

:loveit:  Absolutely awesome :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

:funny::funny: love this one  , thanks 
glad I didn't choose broccoli as an avatar:blush:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 7, 2009)

:lmao: Loved the joke and probably will never call you the "little broccoli" WP - at least not after that joke!


----------



## white page (Mar 7, 2009)

don't you dare Jazzey !


----------



## arlene (Mar 7, 2009)

:funny: well at least she wisely spend her money in a reasonable product/goods.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 11, 2009)

that joke is worth repeating  made me laugh out loud thanks


----------

